

Shared_ptr thread safety comes at a huge cost - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/03/sharedptr-performance-issues-and.html

======
SamReidHughes
Yep. I have a policy of at _least_ replacing any shared_ptr usage with
intrusive_ptr, for that reason. (A downside they both share is that they have
copy constructors.)

